# Carriage Hills - Xmas getaway availability?



## piglet (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

We're looking to book Carriage Hills Resort (or Carriage Ridge) for Christmas 
(Dec. 24 to 31). Nothing has been showing on RCI getaways for this period.  It's blanked out till January.

Does this week ever become available at all?  Or does the Resort hold it back until the last minute.

Just wondering if there's any chance I might be able to book it if I keep looking.

Thanks for info!


----------



## CSB (Sep 24, 2006)

I book this week every year but I do it in January for the following December. This is prime time skiing when the kids are off school. It is not easy to get in January either. I would never say never. Something could come up in a cancellation but I don't think that the chances are very good.


----------

